# Shrimp with Lobster Sauce Recipe



## powerplantop (May 31, 2015)

DSC_1157 by James, on Flickr

4 oz. Ground Pork
1/4 teaspoon Sugar
1/4 teaspoon Salt
1/4 teaspoon White Pepper
2 Tablespoons Cornstarch mixed with 2 Tablespoons Chicken Stock
1 Egg lightly mixed with the green part of one green onion
Tablespoons Vegetable Oil
1 Clove Garlic minced
Equal amount of minced Ginger
White part of one Green Onion
1 1/2 Cups low sodium Chicken Stock
12 Jumbo Shrimp
1/2 Cup Frozen Peas
1/2 teaspoon Sesame Oil
Boil the ground pork for about 1 minute, breaking up the pork as you cook.

Add the vegetable oil, garlic, ginger and white part of the green onion and cook for 30 seconds. Add the ground pork and cook for 30 seconds. Add the chicken stock and bring to a boil. Add the shrimp, sesame oil, peas, corn starch slurry and sesame oil. Let the mixture thicken. 

Add the egg and green onion mixture, let sit for a few seconds then gently stir in. 

Video recipe: https://www.facebook.com/PowerPlantOp/videos/vb.160952250714257/614500495359428


----------



## Addie (Jun 1, 2015)

PP, anything seafood is my kind of food. 

Two things. Where you have "Add the shrimp, *sesame oil*, peas, corn starch slurry and *sesame oil*. one should be removed.

You call this dish (which BTW looks delicious) _Shrimp with Lobster Sauce._ Where does the lobster sauce come in? I don't see anything regarding lobster anywhere in the recipe. Maybe my eyes are just getting old.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your recipe, powerplant. It looks and sounds delicious! Shrimp with Lobster Sauce is one of my favorites at one of our local Chinese restaurants.  

Addie, there is no lobster in lobster sauce.  It was traditionally a sauce to be used *for* lobster.  Sometimes the shells are used to flavor the sauce.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 1, 2015)

Sounds good, PPO.

I remember when my parents took my sibs and I to our favorite Canadian Chinese restaurant.  My little brother loved lobster, and was excited to order the shrimp with lobster sauce.  He was totally puzzled when he got his dish and couldn't find any lobster!  Admittedly, I was a bit confused too.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 1, 2015)

Haha.   Same thing for me when I first tried it many years ago.  "Where's the lobster?"


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks, PPO!  This is one of my favorites, and it looks so easy.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 1, 2015)

powerplantop said:


> Boil the ground pork for about 1 minute, breaking up the pork as you cook.
> 
> Add the vegetable oil, garlic, ginger and white part of the green onion and cook for 30 seconds. Add the ground pork and cook for 30 seconds.



I'm confused. Boil the pork, add oil, etc., and cook, then add the pork? There seems to be a step or two missing.


----------



## Addie (Jun 1, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> Thanks for sharing your recipe, powerplant. It looks and sounds delicious! Shrimp with Lobster Sauce is one of my favorites at one of our local Chinese restaurants.
> 
> Addie, there is no lobster in lobster sauce.  It was traditionally a sauce to be used *for* lobster.  Sometimes the shells are used to flavor the sauce.



In our family we frequently (at least once a month) have lobster. So having the shells is easy enough for me to make the sauce. I would rather use that than the chicken stock. I can also toss in the shrimp shells to make the sauce. I usually have about one or two cups of shell liquor. But I used it about a couple of weeks ago when I made the clam chowder. 

There is always someone in this seafood loving family that has lobster at least once a month. Now though there will be a slowdown on purchases of it because the lobsters are molting. And no one in the family likes them in the summertime. The meat is sweeter, but not too much meat as they finish molting. Then the new shells harden and there is more meat. So this recipe will have to wait until the fall. Right now the lobsters are cheap here. About $3.99 a pound. In the winter, if there is not a glut of them it goes up by one dollar. But I do have the recipe C&F.


----------



## powerplantop (Jun 1, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> Sounds good, PPO.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when my parents took my sibs and I to our favorite Canadian Chinese restaurant.  My little brother loved lobster, and was excited to order the shrimp with lobster sauce.  He was totally puzzled when he got his dish and couldn't find any lobster!  Admittedly, I was a bit confused too.





I used think it was great that my parents would let me order this thinking it had lobster. Then later in life I learned that it didn't have Lobster, almost like learning the truth about Santa.


----------



## powerplantop (Jun 1, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> I'm confused. Boil the pork, add oil, etc., and cook, then add the pork? There seems to be a step or two missing.



Sorry about that I should have been in bed and not writing recipes. Anyway lets try again and see it it makes sense this time.  

4 oz. Ground Pork
1/4 teaspoon Sugar
1/4 teaspoon Salt
1/4 teaspoon White Pepper
1/2 teaspoon Soy Sauce
2 Tablespoons Cornstarch mixed with 2 Tablespoons Chicken Stock
1 Egg lightly mixed with the green part of one green onion
Tablespoons Vegetable Oil
1 Clove Garlic minced
Equal amount of minced Ginger
White part of one Green Onion
1 1/2 Cups low sodium Chicken Stock
12 Jumbo Shrimp
1/2 Cup Frozen Peas
1/2 teaspoon Sesame Oil

Boil the ground pork for about 1 minute, breaking up the pork as you cook. After it has lost the pink color drain and let it cool.

Season cooled pork with sugar, salt, white pepper and soy sauce. 

To a hot wok add vegetable oil, garlic, ginger and white part of the green onion and cook for 30 seconds. Add seasoned ground pork and cook for 30 seconds. Add the chicken stock and bring to a boil. Add the shrimp, peas, corn starch slurry and sesame oil. Let the mixture thicken.

Add the egg and green onion mixture, let sit for a few seconds then gently stir in.


----------



## powerplantop (Jun 1, 2015)

Addie said:


> In our family we frequently (at least once a month) have lobster. So having the shells is easy enough for me to make the sauce. I would rather use that than the chicken stock. I can also toss in the shrimp shells to make the sauce. I usually have about one or two cups of shell liquor. But I used it about a couple of weeks ago when I made the clam chowder.
> 
> There is always someone in this seafood loving family that has lobster at least once a month. Now though there will be a slowdown on purchases of it because the lobsters are molting. And no one in the family likes them in the summertime. The meat is sweeter, but not too much meat as they finish molting. Then the new shells harden and there is more meat. So this recipe will have to wait until the fall. Right now the lobsters are cheap here. About $3.99 a pound. In the winter, if there is not a glut of them it goes up by one dollar. But I do have the recipe C&F.



I bet this would be over the top with lobster / shrimp stock!


----------



## Addie (Jun 2, 2015)

powerplantop said:


> I bet this would be over the top with lobster / shrimp stock!



That is what I was thinking. Even if I made it with the soft shell lobsters. I could add the lobster meat to the dish along with the shrimp. If I saw this on the menu I would be willing to pay top $$$$ for it. Well worth all the effort.


----------

